# Make Your Own Chemlights



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

For you chemical nerds out there. I have not checked on prices for these chemicals. I just thought it interesting. I may look into it later. 
Have any of you tried this?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Made luminol many times. For intro/organic science classes. A way long back when a Univeristy Chenistry Professor, yup me the Trapper, I Like trapping better to college admimsTRATIORS ( for college /uneducated) . And I taught 20 years of college brats. Some are doing well. Some are....?

P..S. Some of the shit he is using, MIGHT be carcinogens, be be GREEN and happy, HILLY.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty cool shit. I think I will stick to the store bought sticks for now tho.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I can see a lot of people walking around glowing ,, LMAO


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I can see a lot of people walking around glowing ,, LMAO


Funny on TWO levels!

:mrgreen:


----------

